# Any Diamond owner Trade in other Timeshare



## Eileen A. (May 8, 2013)

Hello Diamond Owners,

Any owner ever have Diamond offer to take another timeshare off their hands?  If so what were you offered?  In discussing turning in my Wyndham timeshare with Diamond I got the impression they would offer a credit to me towards a Diamond purchase.  Then I was told no credit.  Today I was told they would charge me $1,000 to take it off my hands.

Just wondering if anyone had any experience with this topic.  Thanks!

If you ask why I would consider buying anything directly from Diamond that is another post (and story).


----------



## cassvilleokie (May 10, 2013)

Eileen, I am a Diamond owner (by default owned with KBC) and a wyndham owner, No company is going to pay you actual monies to take your timeshare. Any discount they show you is also available to you without trading anything in. You would be better off having someone take over your wyndham then trading it in to Diamond.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 10, 2013)

*Club Select*

I have 4 timeshares that I can add to my account via Club Select.  In 2014 I will get 12,000 by adding two of my timeshares via this program.

This is a great program. 

Stephen


----------



## YOOPERGALS (May 10, 2013)

We also traded Wyndom off to Diamond last fall at Bransom...contact by email for details
marlaine.francis2011@gmail.com
Complicated


----------



## Eileen A. (May 11, 2013)

Question on Club Select.  I understand the basic idea.  I would  book a week say with my Wydham points and then have Diamond take it in exchange for Diamond points?  What about putting the name of the eventual guest on the reservation?  Any idea how that works?


----------



## Laneterry68 (Jun 13, 2013)

[Deleted - Soliciting is not permitted in the forums.  Advertising goes in the TUG Marketplace. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2013)

Eileen A. said:


> Question on Club Select.  I understand the basic idea.  I would  book a week say with my Wydham points and then have Diamond take it in exchange for Diamond points?  What about putting the name of the eventual guest on the reservation?  Any idea how that works?



The way it will typically work is that you reserve a week, then deposit that week into Club Select - *IF* you have Club Select included for that timeshare included in your Diamond ownership.  You then get the points that are negotiated into your contract for that week. *Note that Club Select is only available if Club Select is included in your contract.  If you didn't get Club Select into your contract for your non-Diamond ownership, you can't deposit that week into Club Select.* 

In my experience, Diamond has not been interested in offering Club Select for ownerships in other vacation clubs.  For example, I was able to get Club Select for a floating deeded week I owned at Pahio Bali Hai Villas (a Wyndham resort, but my deed had originally been sold prior to Wyndham and had not been added to Club Wyndham).  DRI was *not* willing, however, to give me Club Select for my Raintree Vacation Club ownership.  

Both floating types of ownerships. The deeded they would take, but not the Vacation Club.


----------



## friedshrimp (Jun 20, 2013)

In 2010, while visiting the Ridge at Sedona, I attended an owner's update . I had been wanting to pick up a few more points so I made a deal with them. I would purchase X numbers of points if they would take my two fixed week, non-DRI resort properties on trade in. After a bit of haggling, they offered to reduce the sale price of the points I was buying by $7,500 (much more than what I paid for them resale) and take control of the two properties. One of the property transfers went through smoothly, the second had a hiccup but after several emails and phones calls, that one went through as well. That also allowed me to cancel both my II & RCI week accounts saving me those dollars as well as lowering my annual MF by about $900!


----------

